# NEED E.Orlando-Aug 25-Sept 20/21 Stud/1Br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 12, 2013)

NEED SMALL UNIT - STUDIO/1BR FOR A NURSING STUDENT NEAR FLORIDA HOSPITAL EAST ORLANDO.. 
FM AUG 25-SEPT 20 flex a day or 2.. 
VAC VILLAGE @ PKWAY IS OK...  ANY NICE SAFE PLACE.. AMENITIES NOT IMPORTANT..  PROXIMITY TO HOSPITAL & SAFE AREA. LOW RENT PRIORITIES!

Thank u..  Jill  904-403-7019


----------



## jancpa (Aug 12, 2013)

RCI Weeks has availability at Vacation Village Parkway for your dates at 5, 6 or 7 tpu's per week.  I don't see any way around the exchange fee though.


Last Call and Extra Vacations rates are $269 - $294 per week


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 12, 2013)

jancpa said:


> RCI Weeks has availability at Vacation Village Parkway for your dates at 5, 6 or 7 tpu's per week.  I don't see any way around the exchange fee though.
> 
> 
> Last Call and Extra Vacations rates are $269 - $294 per week


''


that is well within the $700 range allowed here


----------

